

30 PHP Best Practices for Beginners - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2010/12/30-php-best-practices-for-beginners.html

======
there
_17\. Store Passwords with Encryption_

 _Many PHP beginners often plunk sensitive data like passwords into the
database without applying any encryption. Consider using MD5 to encrypt
passwords before you put them into the database._

:(

~~~
rajeshvaya
I agree

~~~
MattLaroche
Do you agree with how terrible it is to straight out copy and paste other
peoples' work?

[http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/30-php-best-
practices-...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/30-php-best-practices-
for-beginners/)

